# Wooden Rail/Concrete Feature Question



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

What's up fellas,

I've been hitting boxes and and easy rail at the park here and there, but I found some wooden rails around my town to practice on before I go back. What I wanna know is, when you see guys in the vids hitting wooden rails, and concrete features, what do they do to prepare the area to be hit? Does it need to be waxed, or have water poured onto it and iced up?

Basically, I don't want to eat my board up real bad. And the concrete is pretty rough in some spots and could catch my shit and toss me. Not scared to eat it, just curious what the "pros" do to prepare it, in order to slide smoothly.

Thanks in advance,
biggy reddy


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

drive some nails into it and dont be afraid to leave an inch or 2 hanging out


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im not sure what you would want to do on the wooden rails but waxing the concrete will def help with sliding a lot. the main thing with wooden rails is you wanna make sure theres not too many big knicks that you can catch and if so sand em down a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> im not sure what you would want to do on the wooden rails


I was thinking hit 'em just like I would a flat rail just like they have at the parks. Thanks for the input.

I was more interested in what to do about the concrete, really, but iI figured waxing it down with some skate wax or something similar would be the right idea. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> drive some nails into it and dont be afraid to leave an inch or 2 hanging out


Thanks for the sarcasm...

Is this one of those sites where people get bored and scan the forums looking for a chance to act like a dildo?

Glad I gave you something to do for a minute... No hard feelings though, I can tell by your username that you probably have autism(google it) or somethin'. :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

concrete WILL eat your board. no matter how well you prep it with wax or snow.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

BiggRedd said:


> Thanks for the sarcasm...
> 
> Is this one of those sites where people get bored and scan the forums looking for a chance to act like a dildo?
> 
> Glad I gave you something to do for a minute... No hard feelings though, I can tell by your username that you probably have autism(google it) or somethin'. :laugh:


are you high


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> are you high


real clever... and yea, I'm workin' on it


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

You'll get base shots like crazy, but people hit crazy stuff nowadays. Just look forward to ptexing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea, I've been lucky so far, I only have one fairly nasty gash.

I'm riding a Nitro Swindle. They say it has a "Scratch n Rip FH Base: Show your Wounds"

What the hell does that mean? I thought all boards show their wounds. (lol) And wouldn't that slow me down in the snow? Wouldn't I want my board to resist wounds more so than show 'em? If anybody has a Nitro or has an idea what this might mean throw it out there.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the swindle has a dual-base (rip through one layer and you expose the 2nd layer)


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea they say it even changes color but mine hasn't and the gash has been there for a season or two.

What I'm getting at is my lil bro has an old Sims board (which i know is a cheaper brand) and I have an old Ride board and the gouges all look the same so its hard to tell a difference, doesn't seem like the Nitro bottom is all that different, despite what they claim.

Either way it's still a dank ass board... only second one I've owned (fairly new to sport) but it feels awesome, even just killin' the hill... i got the raiden bindings too, which are made by the same company. they're adjustible in so many different spots. dank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

For concrete - Skate wax will help and so will icing it up (if it has snow, some salt can help ice it up nicely) if you plan on having a couple sessions go buy a little bag of concrete mix and fill in the holes/gouges

For wood - Im guessing both of the above points will help but if you are going to be hitting it alot then give it a nice coat of resin, will help it slide faster and is a little softer than actual wood. 

Rounded edges help for both types or rails/boxes of these materials, but it will be pretty taxing on your board no-matter what. You can wax your board and just dont scrape it, helps it hold out a little longer.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

some guy at a ski shop showed me the swindle he trashed the bottom it was a blue base and the scratches were pink it looks sick!


----------

